# Plain Jane peppermill



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 18, 2006)

The blank was a little small to do much so this is just a "clean line" mill. I have a salt shaker in the works with white corian inlay. We'll see if I can make two things that look similar.


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 18, 2006)

Doesn't look plain to me...Looks really sharp.


----------



## JDPens (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree, that doesn't strike me as plain. It looks really good!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 18, 2006)

Can you elaborate on the Corian insert? It looks very clean. Was it just with a forstner bit??  What method did you use to size the Corian? I really like the way it looks up there.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks!

I took a corian square and put some double back tape on it and taped it directly to the end of the spindle. Then I brought up the tail stock for support and rounded the Corian to 1.5". You need to keep the sides as flat and square as possible to minimize the the glue line. I used a 1.25 forstner and enlarged the hole till the corian had a nice slip fit. I set it in about half the thickness so I could shape the top of it. You'll need to keep that in mind when you make the original recess. Then just epoxy it in and after its dry shape and sand it. Clear as mud?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 18, 2006)

Ahhh, I see! Not a bad idea, I was curious what you held it with! []

The rest is perfectly clear too. Hmmm, a nice chunk of brass or aluminium and my metal lathe might make a nice little face plate to go into my scroll chuck to do this too. []


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 19, 2006)

Not so plain.  Very nice.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 19, 2006)

Very "clean" design.  I like it!
[][]


----------



## Skye (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> ....I took a corian square and put some double back tape on it and taped it directly to the end of the spindle......



So friggin obvious but it didnt even occur to me to do that! Good thinkin!

I like the way the twist is between the two beads, very cool. I'm guessing maple? I've made a few stoppers from it and no matter how much figuring I do, it still looks plain to me.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 19, 2006)

^ I'd like to take credit for that but... Dale Nish showed that in his demo for turning inlaid box lids at last years DWR. Yeah, maple.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kevin,
Very nice.  I like the curl.  You wouldn't want too much contour with that kind of figure anyway, I would think.  
Rob


----------



## woodwish (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice, I just made my first pair and wish they looked this nice.  I will hide this one from my wife so she won't be disappointed in the ones I made her.


----------



## rapost (Dec 21, 2006)

Plain can also be elegant and this is! It looks very nice!!

I'm working on my first pair....I guess they're a pair, even though they don't match exactly...and as I told my wife, my second to last pair. Her sister gets these and then we get the last pair... They were a pain to make  - the drilling got to me and the need for non-standard, hard to find drill bits - 1 1/16" ???? It a pepper reservoir for crying out loud 1" or 1 1/8" should work!!


----------

